# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  حوار فى الزمن الضايع ( لما تقابلوا بعد فراق طويل)

## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="11 80"]



: ـ أنا فاكر ...عشقى وجنونى 
رنة ضحكة تليفونى 
لما ينادى القلب الملهوف لجناين صوتك 
يخدونى 

: ـ ونا فاكره .. سواد الننى 
و أمانى القلب المتشوق 
لنعيم الحضن يسكنى 
و يصحى فيا زهور الأنثى 
بربيع النشوة 
و لقيتك صوره أكلها الماضى 
للعاشق صاحب ليلى 
لحليم فى الفيلم الخايب 
لميت أحلامى 
ونا خايفه على عمرى ... ونسيتك 


: ـ انا فاكر لون الخجل المتزوق بيه الجفن 
و طيور الطهر المفزوعه فى عنيكى 
لما قتلنى الوجد 
جمعت مشاعرى فى الكف 
وحضنت ايديكى 

: ـ ونا فاكره 
رعشة جفنك لما تشوف عصفور مجروح 
عجز عيونك عن رغبة قلبى المدبوح 
تخبيطك بالايد العرقانه 
على بابى المفتوح 
و قفلت الباب 
ودعيت من قلبى 
إن شا الله تروح 
ونسيتك 

: ـ انا فاكر 
إنى قريت على صفحة عينك 
شهادة طهري 
و حكم النفى 
وبراءه من زمنك 
....وفرحت!!

[/frame]
محمد عثمان جبريل

----------


## الصابر أيوب

[QUOTE=محمدعثمان جبريل][frame="11 80"]



: ـ أنا فاكر ...عشقى وجنونى 
رنة ضحكة تليفونى 
لما ينادى القلب الملهوف لجناين صوتك 
يخدونى 

: ـ ونا فاكره .. سواد الننى 
و أمانى القلب المتشوق 
لنعيم الحضن يسكنى 
و يصحى فيا زهور الأنثى 
بربيع النشوة 
و لقيتك صوره أكلها الماضى 
للعاشق صاحب ليلى 
لحليم فى الفيلم الخايب 
لميت أحلامى 
ونا خايفه على عمرى ... ونسيتك 


: ـ انا فاكر لون الخجل المتزوق بيه الجفن 
و طيور الطهر المفزوعه فى عنيكى 
لما قتلنى الوجد 
جمعت مشاعرى فى الكف 
وحضنت ايديكى 

: ـ ونا فاكره 
رعشة جفنك لما تشوف عصفور مجروح 
عجز عيونك عن رغبة قلبى المدبوح 
تخبيطك بالايد العرقانه 
على بابى المفتوح 
و قفلت الباب 
ودعيت من قلبى 
إن شا الله تروح 
ونسيتك 

: ـ انا فاكر 
إنى قريت على صفحة عينك 
شهادة طهري 
و حكم النفى 
وبراءه من زمنك 
....وفرحت!!

[/frame]
[move=up]محمد عثمان جبريل


استاذنا الفاضل الشاعر
محمد عثمان جبريل
فكرتنا ياعمنا بالكلام الحلو زمان
ورجعتنا لعهد الرومانسية الرقيقة الحالمة
وهاهي الايام تؤكد لك ان من حروفك نقتات الزاد والزواد ياعمنا
تسلم ايها الرائع
وتحياتي
احمد ابراهيم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل محمد عثمان جبريل 

لا ادري ما اكتب هنا في هذه اللحظة لأعبر عن مدى إعجابي الشديد بما تكبته لنا من درر نفيسة 
كتبت فأبدعت... 
وأجدت وتفننت... 
وأظهرت لنا كل ماهو جميل ورائع.....

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام...

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أخي الحبيب محمد
رأيت الأنثى هنا قاسيه
فحتى وهي تسترجع ذكريات جميله تثير بها لعاب عواطف الرجل
كانت بإشارات خفيه تلمح إلى عجزه وتقصيره
لكي تجد مايبرر رغبتها في نسيانه وأيضاً لمحت في أسلوب حوارها
هذا الترغيب الأنثوي الذي يجعل صدمة أخذ القرار بالنسيان
أكثر إيلاماً عند الرجل الأصيل اللي مش فاكرلها غير كل حلو
فكرتني بالصراع في حوا وآدم
ولكن برقى ورومانسيه ومقدره تنقلنا بين المتحاورين دونما عناء
فنتذوق هذه العبارات الحالمه والعتاب الهامس والمفردات الهادئه
ونحن نعيش مع قائليها في الوقت الضايع
شكراً لك يامحمد على هذا الحوار الممتع

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> [frame="11 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> : ـ أنا فاكر ...عشقى وجنونى 
> رنة ضحكة تليفونى 
> لما ينادى القلب الملهوف لجناين صوتك 
> يخدونى 
> 
> ...


*أخي الحبيب محمد
رأيت الأنثى هنا قاسيه
فحتى وهي تسترجع ذكريات جميله تثير بها لعاب عواطف الرجل
كانت بإشارات خفيه تلمح إلى عجزه وتقصيره
لكي تجد مايبرر رغبتها في نسيانه وأيضاً لمحت في أسلوب حوارها
هذا الترغيب الأنثوي الذي يجعل صدمة أخذ القرار بالنسيان
أكثر إيلاماً عند الرجل الأصيل اللي مش فاكرلها غير كل حلو
فكرتني بالصراع في حوا وآدم
ولكن برقى ورومانسيه ومقدره تنقلنا بين المتحاورين دونما عناء
فنتذوق هذه العبارات الحالمه والعتاب الهامس والمفردات الهادئه
ونحن نعيش مع قائليها في الوقت الضايع
شكراً لك يامحمد على هذا الحوار الممتع

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

حوار معطر... بعبق الشعر ..الصور والتشبيهات به أخاذه .. جذابه .. متفرده ..


حوار  يدل .. على ان صائغه ..  هو حقا ((شاعر))




> لما ينادى القلب الملهوف لجناين صوتك






> انا فاكر لون الخجل المتزوق بيه الجفن 
> و طيور الطهر المفزوعه فى عنيكى 
> لما قتلنى الوجد 
> جمعت مشاعرى فى الكف 
> وحضنت ايديكى



الغريب فى الأمر ((رغم انى بطلت أستغرب)).. أنه كان بينهما فى يوما ما ((حب))!!!! 

والعجيب فى الأمر((رغم أننى بطلت أستعجب)) .. أن تكون تلك هى ردود  المراءه !!!


حوار يحمل  دراما من نوع خاص .. بين  رجل ...مصاب بداء الرومانسية العضال .. وبين امراءه... قبيحة المشاعر ..ودميمة الحس 


دمت لنا أخى الغالى تروينا من فيض موهبتك الشعريه

مع تقديرى واحترامى
خوك

توت

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> : ـ أنا فاكر ...عشقى وجنونى 
> رنة ضحكة تليفونى 
> لما ينادى القلب الملهوف لجناين صوتك 
> يخدونى 
> 
> : ـ ونا فاكره .. سواد الننى 
> و أمانى القلب المتشوق 
> لنعيم الحضن يسكنى 
> و يصحى فيا زهور الأنثى 
> ...



القلب فرق مناديلو
ونسى احبابو وماواويلوو
من كتر القسوة وماجاريلو
ينده ع الحب ما بيجيلو 
ويقولى كفاية تكون انسان
فى زمان
الحب بينسى محبينو

معلش يمكن الواحد مش سعيد شوية
 يمكن مش عايش الحب شوية
يمكن شويات كتيرة
لكن انا سعيد بكلماتك
وانت عارف انى بنتظرها بلهفة ازى
دمت لنا ولقلمك

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى العزيز محمد عثمان جبريل
يا اخى لا اجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عما القيته فى قلبى من احاسيس
جعلتنى بكل صدق اتبنى قضية ذاك الرجل الجميل
واقهر من معامله حواء له كانها تعاملنى انا
استطيع ان اقول انك فى رومانسياتك تسكن قلبى وتغلق ابوابه عليك
دمت رائعا مبدعا اخى الحبيب

----------


## منال درويش

[SIZE="6"][COLOR="Pink"]: ـ انا فاكر 
إنى قريت على صفحة عينك 
شهادة طهري 
و حكم النفى 
وبراءه من زمنك 
....وفرحت!!

الشاعر الجميل ، محمد عثمان جبريل 
رائعة هذه المشاعر 
جميلة تلك الصور الشعورية التى ملأتنى طرباً 
رؤية جديدة بمنظور جديد للحب 

كل تقديري لهذا القلم الجميل 
مع خالص احترامي للشعر الحلم 

أختك دائماً

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى واستاذى الحبيب محمد عثمان جبريل

فى واحة حرفك البهيه اجتمعت على عصافير العشق 

وكأنى اراها بضمير الحِس

 وبرغم بنفسجة اللحن 

وسرمدية الحزن النبيل

لازال هنالك نبض

من قلب عاش يغنى  لمشاعر تدعى ......

انسان


حفظك الله ودمت برقى ونقاء


محمد سعيد

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> : ـ انا فاكر 
> إنى قريت على صفحة عينك 
> شهادة طهري 
> و حكم النفى 
> وبراءه من زمنك 
> ....وفرحت!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*شاعرنا المبدع الأستاذ / محمد عثمان جبريل*
*تحية وتقدير*
*دعني أهنئك على هذا العمل الراقي بكل المقاييس*
*إنه حوار جميل شيق جاء في صورة شعرية تباينت خطوطها* 
*وتدرجت معها الانفعالات الحسية جذبًا وطردًا وتصاعدًا وهبوطا وأثار في نفسي الدهشة وكمًا من علامات الاستفهام والتعجب*
*فقد شعرت من خلال هذا الحوار بقسوة العتاب من جانب المرأة ومنتهى الرومانسية من جانب الرجل*
*ولكن ذلك لم يحرمني من متعة الغوص في مفرداتك وتعبيراتك الجميلة* 
*كم أحب القراءة لك سيدي فنصوصك كلها* 
*عبارة عن لوحات رائعة التكوين* 
*أتمنى لك من كل قلبي المزيد من التألق والإبداع*
*ودمت بكل الود والنقاء*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*آمال*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[QUOTE=أبو أسلام]


> [frame="11 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> : ـ أنا فاكر ...عشقى وجنونى 
> رنة ضحكة تليفونى 
> لما ينادى القلب الملهوف لجناين صوتك 
> يخدونى 
> 
> ...


الشاعر أحمد إبراهيم
كلامك بيبل ريقي .. و ينور طريقي
ربنا يسعدك             :f2:

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الشاعر الجميل 
محمد عثمان جبريل  (( العمدة )

حقيقي يااخي انا لا اعلم بموضوع العمدة ده الا من مشاركة لك منذ فترة .. ومن ساعتها محتااااااار
اناديك بإسمك والا بقلبك
..هههههههههههههههه
وبعدين مش تقولنا انت فين عشان لما نيجي مصر تعزمنا ..
والا مش عاوز تأكلنا فطير وعسل ...........
ان شا الله حتى برسالة خاصة ....
اخي وحبيبي الشاعر الجميل محمد عثمان جبريل
قرأت لك فى المنتدي على مااذكر نص واحد ........
ولكن هذا النص وبحكم الفكرة التى كونتها عن تجربتك مختلف جداااااااااااااا
والاختلاف ينبع من القفزة الهائلة لهذا النص 
تلك القفزة التى اطاحت بنا جميعا فى منطقة .. ربما اكتشفها محمد عثمان جبريل ..... 
نصك يشبة الفيديو كلب .... 
ذلك الحوار الذي يعتمد على اللقطة ... من خلال عدة جمل لكل لقطة 
وهو نفس الفن المتبع فى قصيدة النثر
ولذلك  حكمي عليها انها تعامل مثل قصيدة النثر
وذلك من حيث التجاوز عن الجملة الاعتراضية والكسور الوزنية ....
وان كنت ارفض قصيدة النثر فى العامية ....
الا ان هذا النص عبارة عن نفس واحد خرج فى لحظة تأمل .... بهذا التكثيف .....
وهذا الالم الذي مسني فعلا ............................................
نصك يشبه بانوراما حياه كاملة لإنسان قال خلاصة تجربته فيها 
بتلك الكلمات القليلة .......
نصك ملخص لمئات الكتب عن التجربة مع الاخر ...
نصك اوجعني ياعمدة .....
ولعل نبرة الحزن .... فى نهاية النص .... 
هى التى تبض فى قلبي حتى كتابة تلك السطور لك ....
ولكنني اقول لك ايها الشاعر الجميل 
وبكل توحد معك  وبكل تأمل معك ..... وبنبض يوازي نبضك .... الثائر
كلنا هذا الرجل ..................................................  .............. 

ــــــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة
*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *الأخ الفاضل محمد عثمان جبريل 
> 
> لا ادري ما اكتب هنا في هذه اللحظة لأعبر عن مدى إعجابي الشديد بما تكبته لنا من درر نفيسة 
> كتبت فأبدعت... 
> وأجدت وتفننت... 
> وأظهرت لنا كل ماهو جميل ورائع.....
> 
> لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام...
> 
> ...


[frame="12 80"]ليلة عشق
لا ترهقي خاطرك لتبحثي عن كلامات 
يكفينى فقط مرورك .. وتزيين أطراف قصيدتى بتوقيعك
مع تحيتى و صافي مودتي  :f:  [/frame]

----------


## sayedattia

> *: ـ أنا فاكر ...عشقى وجنونى* 
> *رنة ضحكة تليفونى* 
> *لما ينادى القلب الملهوف لجناين صوتك* 
> *يخدونى* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *: ـ انا فاكر لون الخجل المتزوق بيه الجفن* 
> ...




*الأستاذ الشاعر / محمد عثمان جبريل*
*كم هي قاسية هذه المرأة .. حتي أني لم أحتمل كلامتها ورفضتها*
*أما كلمات العاشق المحب فجمّّّّّعتها من قصيدتك الرائعة لتكون مثالاً حياًً  لرومانسية الحبيب
**
**سلم قلمك ... وسلم قلبك من هول جحود هذه المرأة ...*

ُ*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
*بدر شاكر السياب
محمود درويش
فاروق جويدة
نزار قباني
أحمد شوقي
أمل دنقل
أبو القاسم الشابي*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## rapidoh

الشاعر المبدع : محمد عثمان جبريل ( المعلم )
لن استطع ان اضيف عما سبق
من اعجاب ومديح ممذوجين بالزيت الحار !
وصدقنى لو قلت لك انى صفقت لك بس انت 
طبعا ماسمعتهاش
كلماتك ساحرة وبتاخد العقل
اشكرك كثيرا عليها
ولك منى كل التقدير والاحترام

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *أخي الحبيب محمد
> رأيت الأنثى هنا قاسيه
> فحتى وهي تسترجع ذكريات جميله تثير بها لعاب عواطف الرجل
> كانت بإشارات خفيه تلمح إلى عجزه وتقصيره
> لكي تجد مايبرر رغبتها في نسيانه وأيضاً لمحت في أسلوب حوارها
> هذا الترغيب الأنثوي الذي يجعل صدمة أخذ القرار بالنسيان
> أكثر إيلاماً عند الرجل الأصيل اللي مش فاكرلها غير كل حلو
> فكرتني بالصراع في حوا وآدم
> ولكن برقى ورومانسيه ومقدره تنقلنا بين المتحاورين دونما عناء
> ...


أخي الحبيب عصام يبدو انك مشحون حتى لا تهدأ قريحتك في نزالكم الطريف ( حو و آدم ) فرأيت النص من هذه الزاوية 
النص بسيط جدا
اتنين اتقابلوا بعد ان افترقوا في الماضى .. فقعدوا يفكروا بعض بالسبب .. وكان صاحب قرار الانسحاب هما الاتنين .. هى نسيته .. لأنه لا يحقق تصورها للحب والرجل و هو لأنه أرق و أسمي منها ( مش عشان كل النساء كده ولا كل الرجال كده .. ده موقف واحد بين اتنين بس .. وان أعرفهم عز المعرفة ) افتكروا شويه وبعدين افترقوا ( لأنهم اتقابلوا بعد المباراة ما خلصت تقريبا ..)
أما قراءتك لتفاصيل الحوار .. كعهدي بك .. قدرة شاعرة حقا علي التذوق والتقاط مواطن الجمال 
تقبل تقديري و محبتى

----------


## nile_daughter

الشاعر الرقيق الأستاذ محمد جبريل
لن أزيد سطرا عما قاله الأصدقاء بل والأساتذة منهم
أحيانا بتفلت منى التعبيرات ولكن أتذكر شىء ما يجمع ما أريد ان أقوله
لقد شعرت القطيفة عند قراءتى لكلماتك
وليس اى لون من القطيفة...بل الأحمر القانى....لكن مع نهاية القصيدة...جعلت اللون يهتز فى عينى
وتمنيت ان يظل على بدايته
لم اتوقعها قاسية الى هذا الحد
وأصدقك القول...صدمتنى...كنت أريدها رومانسية ناعمة بلون الحب الأحمر حتى النهاية
دمت مبدعا

----------


## nile_daughter

الشاعر الرقيق الأستاذ محمد جبريل
لن أزيد سطرا عما قاله الأصدقاء بل والأساتذة منهم
أحيانا بتفلت منى التعبيرات ولكن أتذكر شىء ما يجمع ما أريد ان أقوله
لقد شعرت القطيفة عند قراءتى لكلماتك
وليس اى لون من القطيفة...بل الأحمر القانى....لكن مع نهاية القصيدة...جعلت اللون يهتز فى عينى
وتمنيت ان يظل على بدايته
لم اتوقعها قاسية الى هذا الحد
وأصدقك القول...صدمتنى...كنت أريدها رومانسية ناعمة بلون الحب الأحمر حتى النهاية
دمت مبدعا

----------


## لميس الامام

العزيز محمد جبريل

ديالوج رائع واقعي لمن باعدتهم الايام في خضم الخصام والفرقة..واجمل ما فيه عمر السنين التي لا تكف عن العود الجميل لاحلى ايام العمر.. ان نضج العواطف بعد مرور السنين هو الحكم وهو القاضي العادل بالاعتراف بأن العمر اللي مضى لا يتنسى ولا يضيع ابدا.. فعش حياتك بكل ثوانيها بكل حبها وعذابها وبكل الحنين..

لن اقول سوى انك اروع من رائع في تصوير لقا الاحبة..

دمت دائما بهذا الالق.. ودمت للمنتدى عمود من اعمدته العملاقة..

لميس الامام

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> حوار معطر... بعبق الشعر ..الصور والتشبيهات به أخاذه .. جذابه .. متفرده ..
> 
> 
> حوار  يدل .. على ان صائغه ..  هو حقا ((شاعر))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أخي توت
عصفور الشعر الجميل
أشكرك علي مرورك .. الندي .. و تحليقك فوق كلماتي ... لتجعل منها بكلماتك .. مروج ..
تقبلي تديري ومحبتى

----------


## روح المسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذي الفاضل محمد عثمان جبريل
لقد جسدت لنا لوحة رائعه الجمال
جسدتها لنا بقلمك الذهبي
لنري حوار رائع مليء برومانسية العاشق 
وقسوة المحبوبه 
حتي بعد كل هذا الزمن من الفراق
لك خالص ودي وإعجابي
ودوما في إنتظار كل مايخطه قلمك الراقي

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> القلب فرق مناديلو
> ونسى احبابو وماواويلوو
> من كتر القسوة وماجاريلو
> ينده ع الحب ما بيجيلو 
> ويقولى كفاية تكون انسان
> فى زمان
> الحب بينسى محبينو
> 
> معلش يمكن الواحد مش سعيد شوية
> ...


أخي أبو دنيا
دائما .. مرورك .. كنسيم الهواء اللطيف .. يخفف وطأة الكلمات إن كانت حارة .. و يدفئها إن كانت باردة
...
لكن صديقي .. كلنا  في الحزن  مصريين..
تقبل تقديرى وصافي مودتي

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> اخى العزيز محمد عثمان جبريل
> يا اخى لا اجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عما القيته فى قلبى من احاسيس
> جعلتنى بكل صدق اتبنى قضية ذاك الرجل الجميل
> واقهر من معامله حواء له كانها تعاملنى انا
> استطيع ان اقول انك فى رومانسياتك تسكن قلبى وتغلق ابوابه عليك
> دمت رائعا مبدعا اخى الحبيب


أخي الحبيب طارق المملوك
أخي تعليقك هذا سيدفعنى لأحترف كتا بة قصائد للحب ..
اما عن بطل المسرحية القصيرة جدا هذه .. فهو الفائز .. لا هي...ألست معي؟
تحيتى محبتى .. وإذا حييتم بتحية ..!
[/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="11 80"]


> [SIZE="6"][COLOR="Pink"]: ـ انا فاكر 
> إنى قريت على صفحة عينك 
> شهادة طهري 
> و حكم النفى 
> وبراءه من زمنك 
> ....وفرحت!!
> 
> الشاعر الجميل ، محمد عثمان جبريل 
> رائعة هذه المشاعر 
> ...


منال درويش شاعرتي المفضلة ..
تقولي ان كلماتي أطريتك .. بعبارات كريمة .. فيها ما يوحي أن الفضل في هذا الحالة  لي ...
لكن صدقينى ...لا صدى لأحلي الكمات إن لم تتلقاها  أذن واعيه
فالتقدير لمن قرأ .. لا لمن كتب ...
و لمن وعي لا لمن أشار ...
نعم .. التقدير و الاحترام لك[/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى واستاذى الحبيب محمد عثمان جبريل
> 
> فى واحة حرفك البهيه اجتمعت على عصافير العشق 
> 
> وكأنى اراها بضمير الحِس
> 
>  وبرغم بنفسجة اللحن 
> ...


الشاعر الأستاذ محمد سعيد
آخي تخجل تواضعى لحد التورد .. و اللعثمة ...
يبدو أخي الحبيب أن الشعراء كانوا يغنون للحب .. للتضحية للوطن .. الأن توقف دورهم الحقيقى علي  اتخاذ مهمة المنادي :
0ما حدش شاف إنسان ... يا ولاد .. الـــ ...!
تقبل تحيتى و حبي يا أخي الانسان محمد سعيد[/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="11 80"]


> *شاعرنا المبدع الأستاذ / محمد عثمان جبريل*
> *تحية وتقدير*
> *دعني أهنئك على هذا العمل الراقي بكل المقاييس*
> *إنه حوار جميل شيق جاء في صورة شعرية تباينت خطوطها* 
> *وتدرجت معها الانفعالات الحسية جذبًا وطردًا وتصاعدًا وهبوطا وأثار في نفسي الدهشة وكمًا من علامات الاستفهام والتعجب*
> *فقد شعرت من خلال هذا الحوار بقسوة العتاب من جانب المرأة ومنتهى الرومانسية من جانب الرجل*
> *ولكن ذلك لم يحرمني من متعة الغوص في مفرداتك وتعبيراتك الجميلة* 
> *كم أحب القراءة لك سيدي فنصوصك كلها* 
> *عبارة عن لوحات رائعة التكوين* 
> ...


الأديبة آمال كحيل
مرورك وحده سبب أصيل للسعادة ....
تخيلي .. و لا تكتفي .. بل تغمرينى بسخاء الفنانة و رقة الشاعرة ...و نظر المرأة الثاقب...في تحليلك المختصر المفيد .. وإمساكك بأهم  ما يميز هذه القصيدة الحوارية ــ إذا صح التعبير ( من وجهة نظري التى أطل بها من الخارج/قارئ ...لا من داخل النص /شاعر ) وهو التميز بين صوت المرأة و صوت الرجل والتصاعد الدرامي الذي يظهر في البناء اللغوي و الموسيقي ...

سيدتى اقبلي تقديرى وامتناني لتواضعك الجم الذي يتجلي في التنازل عن وقت ثمين لقراءة نصوصي والتعليق عليها 
لك منى ود لا ينقطع و أمنيات تحتوى كل الخير [/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="4 80"]


> *الشاعر الجميل 
> محمد عثمان جبريل  (( العمدة )
> 
> حقيقي يااخي انا لا اعلم بموضوع العمدة ده الا من مشاركة لك منذ فترة .. ومن ساعتها محتااااااار
> اناديك بإسمك والا بقلبك
> ..هههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين مش تقولنا انت فين عشان لما نيجي مصر تعزمنا ..
> والا مش عاوز تأكلنا فطير وعسل ...........
> ان شا الله حتى برسالة خاصة ....
> ...


[grade="A0522D DEB887 A0522D DEB887 A0522D"]أخي العزيز الشاعر المميز والمعلق الرائع أحمد أبوسنه
أشكرك علي ما قدمت من تعليق .. اردت فيه أن تكون منصفا .. و مهتما .. لكن أظن أن تفكيرك في خيرات مصر "خاصة الفطير والعسل" شتت زهنك قليلا ..
فلا أقبل تعامل قصديتى تعاملك مع " قصيدة النثر " لأسباب أنها بنت ناس أقصد بنت أصل .. و لا تمت بصلة لهذا الكيان الذي قد يكون جميلا .. لكنه يتمسح بلا مبرر في عيلة طيبة الاصل و السيرة ( القصيدة) فلا أعرف كيف تكون الفطيرة هى كونها العسل ( قصدية النثر = الفطير هو العسل .. أو الأبيض = الأسود)
 انا لست ضد ها الجنس من الأدب  ضد النصوص التى قرأت منها قطعا رائعة .. لكن اعتراضي علي التسمية التى ستعمل بل أزعم أنها نجحت في تشتيت المتلقي .. توهته ...و أنا لا أحب أن أناقش مثل هذه الامور لأني مش  شغلتى النقد ..)
( وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم ... لأنهم أشد تطرفا في الدفاع عن منتجهم من أتباع القاعدة ...)
و الثاني لأنها بها موسيقي قد تكون متباينه أو أنةاختلاف التفعيلة بين حوار الرجل والمرأة و أيحانا في خاتمة  الحوار ( وهنا لأغراض درامية واضحة ... ) لا يجعل أهلها تيبروا منها ...( ناهيك عن اختلاف اللهجات .. وما تضيفه من مدات أو تقضي عليها .. أو تسكن ماهو شائع أن يتحرك .. فتنكسر الاحوال .. و يقطع القارئ بصحة أو خطأ انشاده للشعر " العامي طبعا")
و لا أعرف كيف لم تقرأ لي إلا قصيدة واحدة .. أمال عرفتنى منين ...؟
و لا أعرف علاقة الشعر بالمصارعة .. وإذا كانت ثمة علاقة  فلا  تلزمنى بها .. أخى فأنا رجل مسالم وإذا كنت تظن أن كل عمدة " عتريس " فهى صورة ذهنية ... للطاغية مش للمصارع ..!(تلك القفزة التى اطاحت بنا جميعا فى منطقة ) 
وأخوك أبعد أن يكون لذلك .. فاخوك العبد لله شاعر ثم عمده .. فتأمل
أخي كلامك في التجديد الذي حملته القصيدة بالطبع أثلج صدري ...
و إحساسك أنه طفرة في أشعاري .. ربما تكون محقا إذا كانت الطفرات متموجه ( ترددية ) فهذه القصيدة كتبتها من حوالي 15 سنة ... علي الأقل ونشرت في ديوان لي بعنوان ( أغاني الصعاليك).. او ربما كما رأيت أنت قد تكون هي أعنية البجعة و ما أقوله بعدها .. ضجيج ...أو أصداء ... ( هل هذا رأيك أخي الحبيب لا أظن ...!)
أخي أوضحت ( وهو واضح ) أن القصيدة اعتمدت علي لقطات منفصلة سريعة ( و لم تمسها .. وإذا جريتك في تصورك فهي فلاش باك )  فقلت  ::(: ذلك الحوار الذي يعتمد على اللقطة ... من خلال عدة جمل لكل لقطة )
ثم قلت ... : (الا ان هذا النص عبارة عن نفس واحد خرج فى لحظة تأمل .... بهذا التكثيف .....) 
كلام جميل
لكن أخي هى عبارة عن حوار بسيط .. لكن بساطته لم تمنعه أن يكون شعرا ( وهو المفترض أن يكون )
و أما حكاية الدفقة الواحدة هذه : فهذه طريقتى في جل ما أكتب ... و لاأري ( من وجهة نظري الشخصية البحته .. وهى وجهة نظر تحقق لي المتعة الشخصية من اعتناقها ...)ان الشعر حالة .. مثل حالات الوجد الصوفية ... و إذا تحولت إلي نوع من التأليف المتعمد .. فهى تحولت إلي عرض فلكلورى من فرقة فنون شعبية تصور لنا كيف تكون الحضرة .. وما يحدث فها ...! 
حتى في تجارببي البسيطة في كتابة أغاني مسرحيات .. كنت أقرأ النص .. مرة واثنين وثلاثة ..لا بغرض استيعابه لكن لأتوحد مع الشخصية التى سيأتي كلام الاعنية علي لسانها .. فتقول هى الأغنية ..لا أنا ...



اخي الحبيب أبو سنه :
شاعر أنت رائع .. وطيب .. و رقيق ... لكن يبدو أنك رياضي أيضا .. فالرياضة هى التى تينع في أجواء تنافسية ...
ما أسعدنس .. ان أهديت كلماتي وقتا لتقرأها .. بهذا الاهتمام ...بل وتعلق بكل عمق ..ومن فضلك تعبر عن إعجاب ...
أرجوك تواجد دائما ... لأن أشعارك تمتعنى .. وتعليقاتك ... تحرك عقلي الكسول ...و نفسي تفخر بمرورك علي ما تنتجه .. فمرورك يعطي للكلمات قيمة ورونق 
تقبل محبتى و قبها تقديري العميق .. :f2:  
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أرحب بك أخي في قريتى .. شبرا أوسيم (مركز كوم حمادة  محافظة البحيرة في أى وقت .. عندما تعود لتنير أرض الوطن ... ولك و لأي من الاخوة رقم هاتفي .. لو طلبه في رسالة خاصة ..) وايضا في القاهرة .. مرحبا بك في هيئة الكتاب المصرية حيث أعمل ...[/grade][/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> *الأستاذ الشاعر / محمد عثمان جبريل*
> *كم هي قاسية هذه المرأة .. حتي أني لم أحتمل كلامتها ورفضتها*
> *أما كلمات العاشق المحب فجمّّّّّعتها من قصيدتك الرائعة لتكون مثالاً حياًً  لرومانسية الحبيب
>  [/CENTER]
> **سلم قلمك ... وسلم قلبك من هول جحود هذه المرأة ...*
> 
> ُ*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
> 
> _شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
> ...


 الشاعر الرقيق سيد عطيه
دائما يسعدني حضورك و تحليلك النقي للقصيدة ...
نعم أخي .. كانت المرأة في تصورها الخاص للحب تعطي انطباعا للقسوة .. لكنه يبقى علي كل حال رؤية خاصة بها في الحب .. وقد رفضها الرجل ( المحب ) بكل رقى مشاعره .. لم يخرج عن نطاق الأدب فى التعامل مع المرأة .. ولكن أوضح رؤيته الخاصة أيضا .. و يكفي انه شعر بالسعادة عندما قررت طرده من جحيم حبها ...
تقبل تقديرى و مودتي [/frame]

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*اخي الحبيب محمد عثمان جبريل

اشكرك على ردك الذي على وغطي العسل ...
ولكنني اريد ان اوضح شيئاً اخي الفاضل وهو أمر يزعجني هنا فى المنتدي ..
وهو سؤال اطرحه ..
لماذا لا يتوحد الشعراء فى قراءتهم مع نص الشاعر المعروض للمناقشة 
فالغرض الحقيقي من نبش الحالة والدخول وربما العبث بأفكار الشاعر .... ومحاولة تحليلها ....
الغرض الاساسي منه هو نداء ودعوة للجميع ... بأن يفعل كل واحد منهم ذلك برؤيته الخاصة 
ممتلكاً عندما يفعل ذلك كامل الحرية على الاختلاف ... مع من سبقه من القول
ولكنني فى معظم الاوقات اجد ان الشاعر هو نفسه الذي يجد نفسه مضطراً للدفاع عن نصه ... 
والذي هو من المفروض عريس العروسة ....
واقصد عريس القصيدة
واقصد كاتب النص 
وانت عارف ياعمدة ان لما يكون فى فرح العريس مش هو اللى بحي الليلة .... لكن بيجبوا مطرب وبيكون فى فرقة ... ومعازيم ..... 
فلماذا كلما دعوت نفسي على قصيدة اجد المعازيم ... قد أتو .... وقالوا كلمات تشبه تماما تلك الكلمات التى رأيتها فى فرح سابق ... مع اختلاف العريس والعروسة .... ومكان الفرح ... وامكانيات الحفل ..
اخي الحبيب محمد عثمان جبريل ......
لك كل الحق ان تدافع عن رؤيتك ..... 
ولكن فى رايي ان يتم ذلك بعد ان ينتهي الفرح ...... مش وانت قاعد على الكوشة ....
اعلم انك تعرف قصدي .... 
وان شاء الله اعدك انني سوف ازورك فور نزولي مصر ...... 
بارك الله فيك
اخيك
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *اخي الحبيب محمد عثمان جبريل
> 
> اشكرك على ردك الذي على وغطي العسل ...
> ولكنني اريد ان اوضح شيئاً اخي الفاضل وهو أمر يزعجني هنا فى المنتدي ..
> وهو سؤال اطرحه ..
> لماذا لا يتوحد الشعراء فى قراءتهم مع نص الشاعر المعروض للمناقشة 
> فالغرض الحقيقي من نبش الحالة والدخول وربما العبث بأفكار الشاعر .... ومحاولة تحليلها ....
> الغرض الاساسي منه هو نداء ودعوة للجميع ... بأن يفعل كل واحد منهم ذلك برؤيته الخاصة 
> ممتلكاً عندما يفعل ذلك كامل الحرية على الاختلاف ... مع من سبقه من القول
> ...


أحمد أبوسنة الشاعر الذى تصحبه الحياة أينما حل .. فتدب في أوصال الجماد 
لقد جاريتك في طريقتك التى تعمد وتتعمد أن تفعلها .. حتى تحرك الآسن .. و تغير ايقاع الرتابة
بالرغم من ركوني الشخصي للموسيقى الناعمة
.. نعم أحمد التعليقات قد تتشابه
و خاصة إذا كانت  مجرد تعبيرعن الاعجاب أو عكسه
و هذا لا يضر .. ولكن الذى يؤلمنى التعليقات التى استشف منها أن من قام بها .. لم يقرأ ... حتى  ولو قراءة سريعة .. وحضوره لمجرد التواجد

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> الشاعر المبدع : محمد عثمان جبريل ( المعلم )
> لن استطع ان اضيف عما سبق
> من اعجاب ومديح ممذوجين بالزيت الحار !
> وصدقنى لو قلت لك انى صفقت لك بس انت 
> طبعا ماسمعتهاش
> كلماتك ساحرة وبتاخد العقل
> اشكرك كثيرا عليها
> ولك منى كل التقدير والاحترام


رابيدو
أشكرك
علي الاعجاب و التقدير وشكر خاص علشان الزيت الحار ...
و إذا كنت صقفت .. يبقى انا سمعت ( مجازا ) طبعا ...
لك منى كل حب و تقدير               :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> الشاعر الرقيق الأستاذ محمد جبريل
> لن أزيد سطرا عما قاله الأصدقاء بل والأساتذة منهم
> أحيانا بتفلت منى التعبيرات ولكن أتذكر شىء ما يجمع ما أريد ان أقوله
> لقد شعرت القطيفة عند قراءتى لكلماتك
> وليس اى لون من القطيفة...بل الأحمر القانى....لكن مع نهاية القصيدة...جعلت اللون يهتز فى عينى
> وتمنيت ان يظل على بدايته
> لم اتوقعها قاسية الى هذا الحد
> وأصدقك القول...صدمتنى...كنت أريدها رومانسية ناعمة بلون الحب الأحمر حتى النهاية
> دمت مبدعا


الشاعرة بنت النيل .. لماذا اكتفيتى بما قاله الأساتذة .. و الاخوة قبلك ..؟
فلكل  إنسان له ما يميزه حتى  ولو ردد نفس الكلمات ... إن كان يقصد معناها
كبصمة الابهام
..
نعم يا بنت النيل
وكان أمل بطل الحوار أن تظل القطيفة علي لونها و ملمسها
.. لكن هى التى أبت
إلا ملمس الحائط الاسمنتى 
و علي فكرة كان هذا ما أريده ايضا ..لكن.. هى .. بتحب الصوف الخشن ...و لا تفضل اللون الاحمر ...تقبلي تحياتى وتقديرى و مودتي[/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> العزيز محمد جبريل
> 
> ديالوج رائع واقعي لمن باعدتهم الايام في خضم الخصام والفرقة..واجمل ما فيه عمر السنين التي لا تكف عن العود الجميل لاحلى ايام العمر.. ان نضج العواطف بعد مرور السنين هو الحكم وهو القاضي العادل بالاعتراف بأن العمر اللي مضى لا يتنسى ولا يضيع ابدا.. فعش حياتك بكل ثوانيها بكل حبها وعذابها وبكل الحنين..
> 
> لن اقول سوى انك اروع من رائع في تصوير لقا الاحبة..
> 
> دمت دائما بهذا الالق.. ودمت للمنتدى عمود من اعمدته العملاقة..
> 
> لميس الامام


سيدتى العزيزة لميس الإمام
دائما منأتوقع  إبداعاتك قراءة مختلفة عن الغير لنصي بشكل يعطي له مذاق آخر وأبعاد مختلفه .. حتى أقرأه أنا نفسي فأراه بشكل مختلف
...سيدتى
اشكرك علي اهتمامك بمتابعة أعمالي 
وتقبلي تقديرى تقديرا يليقك بشخصكم الرائع .. ومودتي التى أدخرها لمن يستحق   :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذي الفاضل محمد عثمان جبريل
> لقد جسدت لنا لوحة رائعه الجمال
> جسدتها لنا بقلمك الذهبي
> لنري حوار رائع مليء برومانسية العاشق 
> وقسوة المحبوبه 
> حتي بعد كل هذا الزمن من الفراق
> لك خالص ودي وإعجابي
> ودوما في إنتظار كل مايخطه قلمك الراقي


روح المسلمه
اشكرك علي تعاطفك مع القصيدة ... بفيض من إطراء كريم.. 
و أقسم لك .. أن تعليقك يسعدني .. و يشعرنى أني لم أكتب علي ماء .. ولم تذهب كلماتي هباء
دائما أنتظر أن تزينى .. صفحتى المتواضعة بحروف الاسم الروحاني الذي اخترتيه ليعبر عنك ..  فتاة طاهرة .. بروح شفافة مؤمنه ( أحسبك كذلك و لا أزكيك علي الله)
تقبلي تحية يسبقها  بدعاء أن يوفقك الله ( أظن انك تخوضين امتحانات )
و مودة صافية
( ننتظر اشراقك علي المنتدي .. قريبا)[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

الشاعر الرائع محمد
حوار رائع بين المراة والرجل
ولكن اراك قد اظهرت المرأة  شديدة القسوة
وظهر الرجل بمنتهي الرقة والحنان والرومانسية؟ 
وهو ما دعاني للاستغراب كيف تقابل المرأة كل هذه الرقة والرومانسية بهذه القسوة
الا اذا كانت امرأة بدون قلب 

صورة جمالية حقا وحوار اكثر من رائع بكل قسوة المراة ورقة الرجل
ولكن سيدي الفاضل ليست كل النساء بتلك القسوة!!
وليس كل الرجال بمثل هذه الرقة!

خالص تقديري لقلمك الرائع علي اظهار كل هذه المشاعر 
وفي انتظار ابداعاتك الجميلة دائما
 :f2:

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="11 80"]


> الشاعر الرائع محمد
> حوار رائع بين المراة والرجل
> ولكن اراك قد اظهرت المرأة  شديدة القسوة
> وظهر الرجل بمنتهي الرقة والحنان والرومانسية؟ 
> وهو ما دعاني للاستغراب كيف تقابل المرأة كل هذه الرقة والرومانسية بهذه القسوة
> الا اذا كانت امرأة بدون قلب 
> 
> صورة جمالية حقا وحوار اكثر من رائع بكل قسوة المراة ورقة الرجل
> ولكن سيدي الفاضل ليست كل النساء بتلك القسوة!!
> ...


الأخت الطيبة الكريمة أم أحمد

هي إمرأة لها قلب .. لكن لها رؤية و تصور للحب مختلف ..
 فهي مادية  النزوع  أما هو فرومنسي النظرة و التكوين
هى تعرف الحب لكن نوع غير الذي يراه هو ..
و الموضوع أبسط من تعميم الحكم علي النساء و الرجال
( فالمشهور أن الرجال هم الذين يجنحون للتعلق المادي  الذي يعتمد علي اشباع الجسد لا المرأة )
 ولكن هذه مجرد قصيدة لا بحث نفسي و لا اجتماعي
انه لقاء انساني .. بسيط بساطة المشاعر الصادقة ( و الصدق لا يعنى بالضرورة التوافق في الرؤية ..) 
و زي ما قلت للشاعري المفضل عصام علم الدين  ... هذا تجسيد للحظة مؤثرة بين اتنين أعرفهم عز المعرفة !!

أم أحمد .. سعدت بمرورك علي كلماتي .. لسببين لأني أتابع تعليقاتك .. فأعطتنى انطباع قوي بأنك صاحبة نظرة ثاقبة و رأي عميق و الثاني لأن مرورك علي كلماتى .. نادر ندرة اللحظات السعيدة في الحياة
تقبلي احترامي و توقيرى وخالص مودتي    :f2:  [/frame]

----------

